# Plus de son sur MacBook Air



## MikeOnR (3 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un MacBook Air depuis février 2008 et voilà 3 jours que je n'ai plus de son...
J'ai effectué le test hardware (il ne me montre aucun périphérique audio), réinitialisation de PRAM, de la NVRAM, du SMC, réinstallé le système, réparation des autorisations, bref la totale.

Et rien n'a changé, toujours pas de son.

Etant hors garantie, ça tombe plutôt mal...

Que faire de plus ?
Pensez-vous comme moi que c'est hardware ?

Quelle(s) solution(s) ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide...


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'en ai peur, mais vérifier tout de même dans préférence système=>son.

*Effectuer en Apple Hard Test* en insérant le CD d'installation portant cette mention: "Apple Hard Test", et redémarrer en maintenant la touche D enfoncé

*Aussi réparer les autorisations de cette manière :*
1°) Insérer le CD d'installation du mac, démarrer dessus (touche C au démarrage)
2°) Choisir la langue, le menu apparaît au dessus, aller chercher l'outil "utilitaire de disque" et lancer une réparation des autorisations puis une réparation du disque


*Démarrer en désactivant les extensions (Mode sans échec)*

Tous les détails : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR
1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que : "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche.

À lissue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.
*
Téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS*
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/


Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Fais tout ce que t'a dit Pierre ...
J'ai eu le même coup sur mon MacBook blanc.
Sinon il faudra se faire aux écouteurs.


----------



## MikeOnR (3 Mai 2009)

Je vais essayer la procédure très complète de Pierre !
Merci à vous.

Par contre, je n'ai même pas de sons avec les écouteurs...
Plus de son du tout !
La carte son n'est plus reconnue, comme si il n'y en avait jamais eu.

Bizarre


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2009)

La apple hard test te le confirmera (ou pas)


----------



## MikeOnR (3 Mai 2009)

Lorsque j'ai fais le hard test pour la première fois, je n'avais aucun onglet son...

Normal ?


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2009)

Cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas effectué.
Je ne m'en souviens plus.

Effectuer la suite


----------



## pim (3 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

As-tu pensé à regarder dans "Informations système", et à cliquer sur le contenu "Audio (intégré)" ? Tu peux accéder à "Informations système" par clic sur la pomme en haut à gauche dans la barre des menus, en appuyant sur Alt l'élément "À propos de ce Mac" se transforme en "Informations Système..." 

Je peux faire une capture d'écran de ce que j'ai sur mon MacBook Air 1,6GHz DD 80 Go v1 si tu veux ; tu as quel modèle toi-même ?


----------



## MikeOnR (3 Mai 2009)

Oui j'ai déjà regardé dans info système.
Le problème c'est que je n'ai plus rien.
Tout est grisé ou vide !











D'où mon fort sentiment de problème hardware !


----------



## pim (3 Mai 2009)

Là tu me montres *Préférences Système*, effectivement étrangement vides de tout périphérique audio, mais as-tu regardé dans *Informations système* ?


----------



## MikeOnR (3 Mai 2009)

Voilà ce que j'ai :




Alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Alors ta carte son est detectée mais rien d'autre
Si tu as une sauvegarde , essaie de réinstaller os x (si pim et pierre confirment seulement)


Tu as pris un applecare ?


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2009)

Les procédures de maintenance ci dessus citées ont été effectuées?

A moins que ce soit un problème hard, bien que le test semble positif.
Tech Tool pro peux vérifier cela. La version gratuite, je ne sais pas: http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/fiches/13433.html

Sinon, je ne vois plus que l'installation spéciale en cochant bien "archiver et installer"
Cette option reconstruit un système tout neuf et vierge en conservant vos préférences et données personnelles.
Toutefois, il arrive de devoir réinstaller certaines applications.

Quoi qu'il en soit : *toujours tout sauvegarder avant, même en temps normal*
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1892?v...R&locale=fr_FR

Cordialement


----------



## MikeOnR (3 Mai 2009)

Travaillant, depuis 16h et jusque minuit, je n'ai pas pu faire l'intégralité de la procédure mais je m'en occupe demain.
Côté sauvegarde, j'ai fait des sauvegardes Time Machine... donc j'ai ce qu'il faut.

Je vais voir ce que donnent vos pistes... et je vous tiens informés.

Merci


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2009)

De rien,
Commencez par la première procédure=> redémarrez=>testez
la deuxième procédure=> redémarrez=>testez... etc...

Bon travail


----------



## MikeOnR (3 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup !!

C'est aujourd'hui que je regrette l'appel care... pour une fois que je l'ai pas pris.

On verra bien.

A très vite.


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2009)

Il y a cela : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/11414/terratec-aureon-dual-usb.html


----------



## MikeOnR (3 Mai 2009)

Merci pour cette idée, je l'avais enviseagée mais sincèrement ça me fait un peu suer sur un ordi à près de 2000 euros de devoir metter une carte son externe...

On verra bien...en dernier recours...

Merci beaucoup Pierre.


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2009)

Oui, bien sur je comprends, c'est comme une roue de secours de tracteur sur une Austin, mais en attendant...
Ou le faire soit même: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/First-Look/MacBook-Air/598/1


----------



## MikeOnR (3 Mai 2009)

A choisir... plutôt découvrir les entrailles de la bête, n'étant plus sous garantie, je n'ai plus rien à perdre lol
En tout cas, j'espère que tout ça va se solutionner sans ces solutions extrêmes !


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2009)

J'espère aussi que vous n'aurez pas à en arriver là., et que les procédures de dépannage suffiront

Pour démonter, il suffit d'être décontracté, de prendre son temps, de pratiquer dans un lieu ordonné.

Je n'ai pas trouvé le tarif d'une carte son


----------



## pim (3 Mai 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé le tarif d'une carte son



Je ne pense pas que ce soit détaillé !   À mon avis, c'est soit rien soit tout, c'est-à-dire soit c'est la minuscule carte mère, soit c'est rien ! 

_Edit_ : je me trompe, on dirais bien que l'on peut en remplacer un tout petit morceau !







Il faudrait chercher chez BricoMac pour voir si ils détaillent cette pièce, même d'occasion - dans l'hypothèse où c'est bien cette partie là qui est défectueuse !


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2009)

OK. Merci pour l'info


----------



## MikeOnR (4 Mai 2009)

A ce jour, rien de ce que j'ai pu faire n'a rétablit le son sur mon ordi.
Apple Hard Test : tout va bien, mais si quelqu'un a des screens de la situation sur un ordi "sain" je veux bien.
Réparation des autorisations, et du disque : Tout est normal

Je suis en train de réinstaller l'OS.... mais je n'y crois pas.

Par contre, sur une de mes archives, j'ai encore une visu de la carte son "Soundflower 2ch" et "Soundflower 6ch", une idée ?

Merci à tous pour votre aide je continue, bien que j'ai absolument besoin de son sur mon ordi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h22 ----------

Pas de combo update en 10.5


----------



## MikeOnR (4 Mai 2009)

Le mode sans échec me fait disparaître la carte son "Soundflower" que je peux voir sur ma sauvegarde restaurée...

toujours plus bizarre, pourrait-il s'agir d'un faux contact ?


----------



## pim (4 Mai 2009)

Si tu veux des screens de l'Apple Hardware Test, je pourrais te les faire mercredi soir - pas le temps avant - sauf si bien sûr quelqu'un d'autre peut te les faire avant...


----------



## MikeOnR (9 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai arrêté de chercher, je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe, la carte son est bien présente et ne semble pas atteinte.
Mais comme j'ai plus le temps de chercher et besoin d'un ordi avec le son, je le met en vente.
Avis aux amateurs, une excellente occasion !!!

http://www.priceminister.com/offer?action=desc&aid=215495977
http://www.2xmoinscher.com/magasin/detail.asp?id=101795535
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-MacBook-Ai...:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:100#ht_548wt_1093

A bientôt et merci à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Poste ton annonce sur macg , ça partira vite fait


----------



## MikeOnR (9 Mai 2009)

C'est fait : http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=11659


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Un peur cher :mouais:.

Tu as oublié de mentionner les caractéristiques de la bécane.

Edit : Ah non si tu donnes le Superdrive avec c'est correct.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Ouf, j'ai plus d'argent, sinon j'aurais été obligé de l'acheter !


----------



## MikeOnR (9 Mai 2009)

Merci Corentin - je vais compléter...
Sinon le Superdrive est bien avec.

Désolé iPantoufle...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Pareil que ipantoufle , je n'aurais pas acheté l'imac , je te l'aurai pris


----------



## MikeOnR (9 Mai 2009)

Ce qui n'arrange pas vraiment mes affaires ! lol


----------



## kikkou (9 Mai 2009)

c'est très tentant quand même ^^ si je pouvais je le prendrais. Le son marche avec des écouteurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Non pas de son avec les écouteurs.


----------



## MikeOnR (9 Mai 2009)

Merci Corentin pour la réponse lol
Il est en vente sur PriceMinister et 2foismoinscher où il y a des offres de paiement en plusieurs fois...


----------



## kikkou (9 Mai 2009)

Ok, pas de son du tout c'est chaud quand même..
Enfin bon je ne peux pas le prendre donc question réglé..


----------

